# Wheres Bin Laden?



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

In a cave in Pakistan, allegedly.... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Found him - there you GW, it wasn't that hard was it :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Spotted, looks like he has found Gresion 2000 whilst living in he western world [smiley=elvis.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Apparently dimbo-dubya saw this.

The US army has now included fairgrounds and circuses within the axis of evil as US intel (now, there's an oxymoron) have now been able to confirm that fairgrounds and circuses have been harbouring terrorists.

Anyone for a fight of the clowns?


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

got the bastard at last

broom broom


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nope!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

zorg said:


> got the bastard at last
> 
> broom broom


Now yep


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Is he the one wearing the dress?

Joe


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Wasn't he hanging around in Khadimiya? It's just to the right of the performing seals.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

He is the world Hide & Seek champion :wink:


----------

